# first time back to hospital since my son passed



## LaceFace88

My four year old was admitted to the hospital yesterday. It was the same hospital i had my son who passed away at only twenty weeks. I started having flashbacks and couldnt get it together. Everything just came flooding back like it was the day i was there with my little baby. I was just wondering if and how you guys had the same thing happen to you when you guys returned. Its been over six months and im feeling like i did that very day.&#128557;


----------



## wildflower79

Hiya, I haven't been back to the hospital yet, but I can imagine feeling exactly like this when I do have to. We want to try for another baby sometime and they want to see me straight away when it happens, so I'm going to have to face it. I can't even imagine being able to go in for a scan, its going to bring back so many bad and scary memories.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry for your loss <3 I felt the same when I had to go back not only to the hospital, but also my OBGYN's office. After I lost Ava I had to go to the room in my doctor's office, the room where it was confirmed I lost Ava ( where just the day before I was so excited, I just knew I was having a girl) :cry::cry: I still remember ( The feeling of that room) not being able to breath /it is just horrible.. I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: it is very normal, you are not alone.. Sending love XOooXO <3


----------

